# 2013 Škoda Octavia vRS - Im in love



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Well...iv been waiting for ages to see what the new Octavia vRS was going to look like. Now I know iv had two vRS cars so are slightly biased but I'm a definitely not just a Škoda fan i like my honda's too.

Here it is:




























I think it looks stunning and sooo much better than the mk2:










I will be looking at replacing mine at the end of the year looking at the spec of this. 2.0 bitdi (i believe) 181bhp, £30 (if its like the new golf gtd) and should see up to 19% increase if fuel consumption, for me it is a no brainer.

I know a few wont be interested but i thought id share how nice i believe this car is.

Rob


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Quite smart looking, if a tad prosaic. Very VW/Audi. Nothing, personally speaking, to get tumescent about.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Quite smart looking, if a tad prosaic. Very VW/Audi. Nothing, personally speaking, to get tumescent about.


Wonder why its very VW/Audi haha


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Ok to me bit small wheels and exhaust tips bit OTT ...


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I actually prefer the Mk2 one of my neighbours has one in Red and its a real head turner.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Front is very agressive and it sits well, certainly an(other) improvement over the Mk2. Be interesting to see the pricing matrix to see how it fits with the Rapid and standard Octavia.

The new Skoda image is beginning to grow on me, wasn't taken at first and am still not sure of the FL Superb as IMO the current is good. But these things go full circle don't they. In a few years time, they'll be going back to curves.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

The wheels there is 17, 18 and 19 inch option going to be available.

Price wise they reckon around the £22,500 range.

My red octavia as pictured does turn heads a lot especially when its clean and glossy but i much prefer this one especially the front, i want a bit uncertain when i heard about the twin exhaust as personally i prefer 2 at one side like mine has but i could put up with it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The rear of the car is very VW. Old Bora and Passat lines. 

I like the blue used. 

Certainly a lot smarter.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the look of it, especially the wagon :thumb:

Only 181 though? Was hoping for nearer 200.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Wouldn't be my choice of car, reminds me of that Seat car that resembles an old A4. I.e looks old.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> I like the look of it, especially the wagon :thumb:
> 
> Only 181 though? Was hoping for nearer 200.


Thats the 2.0 diesel, same as the golf gtd and various audi's, the petrol is 217bhp i believe same as mk7 golf gti


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm a diesel man me. :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Front looks alright, rear looks boring, not anything to get excited about for me I'm afraid. Just looks like a repmobile with a couple of upgrades.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Must say i prefer petrol/turbo, however with milage i do i cant justify having running costs of a petrol when diesels are so cheap tax, insurance cheaper and just as powerful nowadays


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Must say i prefer petrol/turbo, however with milage i do i cant justify having running costs of a petrol when diesels are so cheap tax, insurance cheaper and just as powerful nowadays


I agree. I've done 25k in the last year, would have murdered me if I had a petrol.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/skoda-octavia-vrs-2013-06-05

The estate looks smarter


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Just looks like a 2002 A4 estate from the side


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> ^^ Just looks like a 2002 A4 estate from the side


And they were the best looking a4's:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Those Exhaust trims look awesome... similar to a Jaguar XF. 

They should make these mandatory on all cars.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I like it, I think it has a bit of presence without being over the top.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

oo, I like the look of that. Definitely coming of age now.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> ...and just as powerful nowadays


Except its not with a near-40 bhp power deficit. 
I like the front, not sure about the back. I might replace my mk2 with one of these once the value of used petrol ones plummets but liking the Focus ST Estate at the minute.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

johnnyguitar said:


> Except its not with a near-40 bhp power deficit.
> I like the front, not sure about the back. I might replace my mk2 with one of these once the value of used petrol ones plummets but liking the Focus ST Estate at the minute.


Well obviously and i cba to argue the whole petrol vs diesel but for 40bhp difference i bet it isnt much in it o make up for the huge difference in running costs


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

really like this, really surprised at the price too, thought it be more than 22.5k, well done skoda!

not too sure on the back of it though, the front however is a winner 

i have a long while in my mk2 vrs blackline before it goes back! lol


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Surely this is just a facelift, doesn't look that different to me Rob, looks nice though I agree !


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a completely different car to mine, new octavia came out in march i believe


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> And they were the best looking a4's:thumb:












This looks very smart. :thumbup: The latest Octavia has grown in size over the mk2 and I would seriously consider as a replacement for my Skoda Superb.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Video: http://auto.idnes.cz/video-skoda-octavia-rs-06r-/ak_aktual.aspx?c=A130605_150046_ak_aktual_fdv


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Prefer your red mk2 Rob. The new one looks very square/boxy - like a time warp!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha was on about the circle to nathan other day saying cars are going back to boxy, the spec on these is much better however


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Oh 'tis a thing of beauty the new Mk 3 :argie:

Your Mk 2 ain't bad neither Rob! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Oh 'tis a thing of beauty the new Mk 3 :argie:
> 
> Your Mk 2 ain't bad neither Rob! :thumb:


Haha thanks, i do like my mk2 but was a bit of a rush purchase due to rejecting my old car so needed something fast. Hence not having the spec i wanted and options. So will be looking to order one of these soon in the blue with dsg and see what options there is however standard spec is perfect.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Beeast


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Coops said:


> This looks very smart. :thumbup: The latest Octavia has grown in size over the mk2 and I would seriously consider as a replacement for my Skoda Superb.


The Estate looks much better.

In that colour with those wheels and DSG with heated seats, sunset glass, pdc, xenons, Nav, Yes Please.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think the mk2 looked nicer than the new one, seems a bit bland the mk3 octavia.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Quite like the look of it. The Estate looks really nice IMO.

Will be interesting to see how it prices up with the options. Will also be interesting to see what it looks like on standard wheels not the optionals. Good to see Xenons as standard on it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was looking at a vRS before I got my Volvo. It was about £1500 just for Bluetooth because you needed DSG, multifunction steering wheel, new display and then Bluetooth. Absolutely crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> I was looking at a vRS before I got my Volvo. It was about £1500 just for Bluetooth because you needed DSG, multifunction steering wheel, new display and then Bluetooth. Absolutely crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Weird, blue tooth is standard in most Vw's now, it can be added at a later date for about £200 for the parts though, pretty easy job too.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Weird, blue tooth is standard in most Vw's now, it can be added at a later date for about £200 for the parts though, pretty easy job too.


Well that's not what 3 different Skoda dealers told me. It was £200 for the bluetooth unit itself but in order to use it you needed the multifunction steering wheel (I assume with the controls for bluetooth on it) which is only available for the DSG (because of the flappy paddles) and you also needed a new matrix display (£20 I believe). So DSG was about £1000 to add, £200 for the bluetooth unit, about the same for the steering wheel and £20 for the display. So all in all about £1500!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Bluetooth is standard on octavia now, also before you just needed steering wheel and maxidot display which was a £350 option and yes dsg was around £1100 but was not needed for bluetooth, i will be having dsg on my next one as its so much better for driving as a daily car


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Bluetooth is standard on octavia now, also before you just needed steering wheel and maxidot display which was a £350 option and yes dsg was around £1100 but was not needed for bluetooth, i will be having dsg on my next one as its so much better for driving as a daily car


This was only last year. Weird how 3 different dealers got that wrong then! I might have been driving a vRS now if it wasn't for that!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah it was the Multifunction steering wheel that was the issue.

You had to have DSG for a multifunction wheel.

But you could spec bluetooth with voice control without either. Mine doesn't have multifunction or DSG but does have bluetooth and voice control for the phone/stereo/nav.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah it was the Multifunction steering wheel that was the issue.
> 
> You had to have DSG for a multifunction wheel.
> 
> But you could spec bluetooth with voice control without either. Mine doesn't have multifunction or DSG but does have bluetooth and voice control for the phone/stereo/nav.


That makes sense. However none of the dealers seemed to know that. :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> This was only last year. Weird how 3 different dealers got that wrong then! I might have been driving a vRS now if it wasn't for that!


Haha yeah that is strange, cause i had to pick my car off of the lost of cars already built and none had bluetooth so couldn't have it but they said for bluetooth was £350 and you got the multifunctional steering, was the same with my mums scirocco also.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Crazy! Oh well, still love the Volvo.  Bigger and better next time round.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Crazy! Oh well, still love the Volvo.  Bigger and better next time round.


Haha indeed, you can upgrade to a skoda next time  hahahaha


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha indeed, you can upgrade to a skoda next time  hahahaha


Or the Jag I'm looking at


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Or the Jag I'm looking at


Thats more of an upgrade haha


----------

